# My "trophy" spike **update with winnings**



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2015)

In my eyes any deer with a bow is a trophy. We'll my spike was a special trophy. Here's the story.

The afternoon I killed him was my second set in a stand of the season. First set was in the same tree 3 days earlier when I killed my first of the season., 2 sits 2 deer. I killed my spike early bow season, over a huge chestnut oak tree. A few of the other trees were dropping but this one was pouring ping-pong ball sized acorns and the deer were wearing it out. I got to my stand about 4:00 and sat till about 30min before dark when I heard him coming. It all happens just like that! He came up feeding 15 yards away, turned slightly away, I drew and let her fly. The shot was good I thought but the deer's backend just dropped. My arrow hit something and angled up instead of down, catching the spine. I nocked another arrow and that one found its mark! The deer straightend  out got to his feet and crashed through the woods. Gave it a little bit and went back to the house and waited an hour or so. We get back out and could not find ANY blood, just roughed up leaves. Last resort was to get my dog, that was in training to be a tracker and see what she could do. I put her on it and off she want down through the woods, 80yards later she had me too my deer!

My spike happens to be the biggest entered in the contest! It was my second buck and 6th deer with my recurve.

My bow is 52lbs at 29" I was shooting a 35-55 goldtip that was about 570gr and a  grizzly head.

It's a little long but thanks for reading, Gerad!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 4, 2015)

You did real good. Left or right wing grizzlies?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> You did real good. Left or right wing grizzlies?



Left, but I have since switched to deltas for a little more cutting surface.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2015)

WTG!!!!!! Mighty fine!!!!!!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 5, 2015)

Good job and really enjoyed the story, also good job on the second arrow when you knock one down like that hit him with another one ASAP. I really enjoy the stories from the younger bow hunters.


----------



## Troy Butler (Feb 5, 2015)

nice going young man. Glad to see younger people taking an interest in the outdoors as you do.


----------



## Rix56 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Great job, I'll get your prize in the mail ASAP*

You make it sound easy


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2015)

Rix56 said:


> You make it sound easy



Thanks,the part I didn't add is I hunt 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats on your Spike!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations, Gerad, on your contest winning spike. I very much enjoyed reading your story and wish you the best for seasons to come. 

I mailed my contribution this morning. I hope you're not disappointed with what I sent. 

And, thanks, to all, for allowing a non-resident to play.


----------



## gurn (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 9, 2015)

Ya done a might fine job on that spike...CONGRAT'S!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 9, 2015)

I made it to the post office today so you should get the package in a few days. Once again, congratulations and you did a fine job of telling how it all went down. Good read young man!!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2015)

Be patient I keep forgetting to go buy post office


----------



## gurn (Feb 9, 2015)

Gerad did ya get a small package from the Great White North??


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 10, 2015)

Dennis said:


> Be patient I keep forgetting to go buy post office


How much is that gonna cost ya?


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 10, 2015)

Good hunting and well done training your dog.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 10, 2015)

gurn said:


> Gerad did ya get a small package from the Great White North??



I did! Thank you very much! Already went on a stump shooting expedition!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 10, 2015)

Package sent


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 10, 2015)

Got to the Post Office at lunch today.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 24, 2015)

I sent a package last Friday should be there soon. RC


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 1, 2015)

Gerad just finished your prize and will get it to post office tomorrow.


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats on a fine trophy.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 2, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> Gerad just finished your prize and will get it to post office tomorrow.



Thanks looking forward to putting it to use.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 2, 2015)

Need to take a pictures of all your goodies when you get all of the stuff.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 3, 2015)

I will, a few people have sent stuff and I haven't received it so as soon as I do I'll post pictures!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll have mine at State shoot for ya.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 4, 2015)

I should be there.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Contest winnings*

Broad heads -  Mr.Dennis rice.   
Bowstring- Mr.Allen Oliver 
Gerber knife/ new to me sock- Mr.mike Mathis 
Bow klaw- Mr.Al Chapmen
Fire starter/bunny busters/Bow stringer/ army pack-Mr.Gurnie Stout
Tradbow DVDs- Mr.Warren Womack 
Puma knife- Mr.Rober Carter
goldtip hunters 35-55- Mr. J. Branch

Thanks guys I'll put it all to good use this coming season!


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 5, 2015)

Man, Mike wasnt joking about the dirty sock...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2015)

Kool, congrads.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 5, 2015)

I still have to send you something. I forgot, sorry.  What do you plan on doin' with that sock? I'd send it back.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 5, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> I still have to send you something. I forgot, sorry.  What do you plan on doin' with that sock? I'd send it back.



It will make a fine arm guard!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 6, 2015)

He won that toeless sock fair and square.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 6, 2015)

I never saw the contest winner thread.
I will get you something in the mail in the next day or so.

Congratulations.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 6, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> It will make a fine arm guard!!



Yeah and you can wear it when you want to be all by yourself! Bwah hahaha.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 6, 2015)

Do you need anything in particular? This would be a great time to take advantage of me- I will not be in the trophy spike contest no mo.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 6, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> Do you need anything in particular? This would be a great time to take advantage of me- I will not be in the trophy spike contest no mo.



Umm.... Just send something, I'll be happy with whatever.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 6, 2015)

Why no more spike contest?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 6, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> Why no more spike contest?



Just a guess, but folks were killing spikes, left and right, before there was a trophy spike contest. Now, not so much.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 7, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> Why no more spike contest?



Dendy got him a trail cam. Turns out there's more than trophy spikes running around his place. He asked me to start a trophy 4 pt contest.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm not opposed to shooting spikes whatsoever, I've poked holes in a lot of them. But, you see, I've never owned a trail camera until october of 2014. I never knew what was was running around back there, because I had never seen them. Now, I have more than a few good reasons not to burn a tag on a spike, but that's not to say that I never will. These three pictures were taken on a small food plot about 100yds behind my house. I never saw any of these while hunting, except the one on the right-his left eye is blind. I can't be sure that they made it past January 15th. They all disappeared from my cameras around November 22nd- which is typical I guess. I'm not really a "trophy" hunter but if a spike and any three of these dudes show up together, It wouldn't take me long to decide which one got my full attention.


----------



## Clipper (Mar 8, 2015)

Pictures like those makes it hard to wait for Sept. 15th.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 9, 2015)

The last buck would be a nice one for a "guest" to shoot.....


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 9, 2015)

SW Ga. Gotta love it . Those look like SW Illinois! We don't grow too many like that up this way.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 10, 2015)

They all look like cull bucks to me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2015)

I plan to square up with you at the state shoot. Does anyone know if Large sells broadheads by the one pack?


----------

